#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-08
<faktorqm> unimix
<unimix> faktorqm, o/
<faktorqm> todo bien?
<faktorqm> vas a estar en la reunion de hoy?
<Faktorqm> hola gente
<Faktorqm> hoy es la reunion verdad?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Faktorqm> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola Faktorqm
<Faktorqm> ahora es la reunion no?
<PabloRubianes> ahora si
<PabloRubianes> pero parece que hay algunos resagados
<Faktorqm> oka
<Faktorqm> yo toy dde el cel
<Faktorqm> llego a casa en un toque
<Faktorqm> pero estoy
<PabloRubianes> te esperamos
<PabloRubianes> no hay problema
<faktorqm> estoy
<faktorqm> ya llegue
<PabloRubianes> nadie mas llego
<faktorqm> ... ok pero estaba en el calendario
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y por identica y lista de mails
<PabloRubianes> no se porque pero hay poca actividad
<PabloRubianes> effie-jayx, elopio marianom m4v ntovar
<faktorqm> si, y yo avise en ubuntu argetntina tambien, puse un post
<PabloRubianes> empezaria la reunion...
<m4v> uh, acabo de volver de la facu y no ví la hora, pensé que era más temprano.
<PabloRubianes> si hace 40 min pero no hay nadie
<m4v> eh, hay más que en reuniones anteriores
<elopio> yo no sabía que había reunión, lo acabo de ver en identi.ca :)
 * elopio de Costa Rica.
<faktorqm> ok
<PabloRubianes> si hay mas gente
<PabloRubianes> pero estan un poco callados
<faktorqm> ok arrancamos y vemos que sale? como la otra veZ?
<faktorqm> yo estaba callado esperando a q entren mas
<faktorqm> pero visto y considerando la hora... mejor empecemos
<PabloRubianes> si
<m4v> IMO estas reuniones no ayudan, hablamos de cosas para hacer pero no somos realistas sobre lo que podemos hacer, si no podemos siquiera reunirnos bien menos vamos a poder "organizar una integración entre los LoCos hispanos"
<m4v> la última vez, en una de las primeras reuniones
<m4v> donde estabamos casi todos, se hablá de muchas cosas
<PabloRubianes> si es verdad
<m4v> que armar un planet español, un logo para los LoCos hispanos, pero no pasó nada
<PabloRubianes> pero como vamos ahora tampoco podemos seguir
<m4v> lo único que estuvo resultando bien fuéron las clases en -charlas
<m4v> pero este año no funcionó
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que al "que uno se ponga y organize" al tiempo no se hace mas
<PabloRubianes> y el planet tampoco era tan util ya que hay un planet funcionando ya
<m4v> osea, no creo que es algo terrible, simplemente la mayoría está con menos tiempo para poner en Ubuntu, yo dije la última vez que iba a mandar un mail a -es-locos sobre #ubuntu-es pero no pude hacerlo.
<PabloRubianes> pero en las dos listas llego la invitacion de esta reunion
<m4v> si
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que tambien entiendo es que estamos en verano eso frena todo por lo menos en uruguay
<m4v> Sergio a esta hora tenía clases, así que no me sorprende que no esté
<PabloRubianes> me imagino
<m4v> me preocupa más que no tenemos noticias de los otros que laburaban mucho en classroom-es, leogg, alucradni, diegotc,donde andan?
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-09
<PabloRubianes> si un desastre
<PabloRubianes> solo estuvimos sergio y yo para el dia de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> no se que esta pasando
<PabloRubianes> ideas?
<m4v> yo creo que realmente estamos todos ocupados con otras cosas, en sí no hubiera sido nada malo, el tema que nos embalamos en tratar de armar una clase cuando realmente no se podía hacer
<m4v> osea, no nos dimos cuenta que no era posible hacerla en su momento
<faktorqm> yo sinceramente el año pasado no participe en nada, por lo tanto no puedo hablar, pero si coincido con m4v en que si apenas podemos organizar una reunion (mejor dicho, asistir para discutir algo) lejos estamos de armar una clase
<faktorqm> o bien esperamos a "volver" de las vacaciones
<PabloRubianes> si yo estoy hablando de como hacemos para poder reunirnos
<faktorqm> o bien comenzamos ahora a definir <algo> y que luego cuando vuelvan todos volver a ver los temas
<PabloRubianes> faktorqm, ya estan definidos en un plan maestro que hicimos en el 2010
<PabloRubianes> pero tambien quedo en la nada
<faktorqm> si pero en la reunion pasada
<faktorqm> eeeeeeeeeso mismo
<faktorqm> dijimos que habia sin actualizacion
<faktorqm> *quedado
<PabloRubianes> no entiendo... como sin actualizacion
<PabloRubianes> ?
<faktorqm> claro, la wiki que trataba esos temas quedo sin actualizacion desde que se hizo
<m4v> PabloRubianes: no podemos reunirnos si ni siquiera todos estan activos en la lista, pocos contestan algún mail.
<PabloRubianes> barbaro... entonces o no hacemos mas nada o tratamos de cambiar esto
<faktorqm> yo voto por cambiar esto
<PabloRubianes> igual yo
<m4v> bueno, el maillist de -es-locos hay una bocha de gente subscripta 200 y pico
<faktorqm> :O
<PabloRubianes> m4v, pero mucha de la gente no le interesa mas...
<m4v> nose porque a leogg se le ocurrió mover la lista de classroom a ubuntu.com, la de launchpad estaba bien y armó un despelote
<PabloRubianes> m4v, porque como era un equipo oficial tiene que ser ubuntu.com
<m4v> creo que tiene poca importancia donde está la lista si funciona, pero bueno.
<m4v> no importa, ya está igual, era un rant.
<PabloRubianes> es un formalismo...
<PabloRubianes> igual la lista mas importante es la de ubuntu-es-locos
<PabloRubianes> y esa tiene pila de gente que ya no esta mas
<m4v> supongo que lo que podemos ver de prepararnos para el próximo classroom, supongo que sería el UOW
<PabloRubianes> esa lista y esos grupos de LP tiene administradores que no son parte de nosotros
<faktorqm> perdon, es el torrent :S
<faktorqm> me quede en "es un formalismo"
<PabloRubianes>  igual la lista mas importante es la de ubuntu-es-locos
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> y esa tiene pila de gente que ya no esta mas
<PabloRubianes> <m4v> supongo que lo que podemos ver de prepararnos para el próximo classroom, supongo que sería el UOW
<PabloRubianes> eso te perdiste
<elopio> entonces, ¿cuál es la lista que usan para comunicarse?
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo...
<m4v> pero si leogg, diegotc y los otros siguen MIA no se va a poder armar nada
<m4v> elopio: entre los LoCos? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-locos/
<elopio> leogg debe estar atareado porque los compas de nicaragua están ayudando con el debconf
<faktorqm> gracias
<faktorqm> 1507 active members
<faktorqm> dice :O
<faktorqm> donde estas?
<faktorqm> donde estan?
<PabloRubianes> yo digo que cualquiera se metio en esos grupos y
<PabloRubianes> que hay que crear nuevos
<m4v> faktorqm: si, miembros del grupo, eso no tiene mucha importancia
<PabloRubianes> mi idea de empezar de cero con todo no era tan mala
<m4v> faktorqm: los subscripto a la lista están más abajo
<PabloRubianes> ahora tenemos unas listas hechas que estan llenas de fantansmas
<faktorqm> claro 206 no mas
<faktorqm> PabloRubianes: voto por empezar de cero
<faktorqm> +1
<m4v> PabloRubianes: y que vas a hacer? empezar de cero no va a cambiar nada si siguen los fantasmas
<PabloRubianes> pero los grupos tienen que tener controles de ingreso
<m4v> no podés forzar organizacion a algo que no lo puede mantener
<PabloRubianes> y tenemos que tener admins que no sean fantasmas tambien
<m4v> necesitas gente activa, que no la hay (ahora)
<PabloRubianes> por dar permisos para entrar eso en 1 min por dia
<PabloRubianes> classroom tiene control
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo...
<m4v> no, no entiendo.
<faktorqm> yo tampoco... digo si no hay gente que ayude, para que vamos a controlar el ingreso?
<PabloRubianes> perdir permiso para entrar... y que se puedan excluir a personas que por ejemplo en 6 meses no hagan nada
<m4v> los nose a que te refieres con "admins fantasmas", en estos momentos los únicos regulares que veo activos somos nosotros 3
<faktorqm> aaaaahhhhhhh
<m4v> PabloRubianes: y que logramos con eso?
<faktorqm> bueno si es por eso me tenes que hechar a mi xD
<PabloRubianes> en todas esas listas no somos los admins
<m4v> PabloRubianes: agregaste un trabajo administrativo extra para solo mantener las listas vacías.
<m4v> y? en que nos perjudica?
<m4v> no podés borrar spam?
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces tenes alguna solucion?
<m4v> es que nose que tiene que ver, esto con el tema de classroom
<PabloRubianes> nunca hable de classroom
<PabloRubianes> tengo tel ya vuelvo
<m4v> ok, de que estamos hablando? la lista de locos-es-?
<m4v> cual es el problema?
<faktorqm> yo tengo entendido que si, q estamos hablando de es-locos
<faktorqm> el problema que dice Pablo es que hay mucha gente
<faktorqm> fantasma, entonces quiere implementar un sistema de control de ingreso
<m4v> que tiene de malo que haya mucha gente?
<faktorqm> y de "limpieza" de aquellos usuarios que no aporten durante un lapso de 6 meses, por ejemplo
<m4v> lo del admin que no está activo lo veo, pero no veo porque hay que sacar gente que no puede hacer, es trabajo voluntario.
<faktorqm> eso es el punto, que no se a donde quiere llegar Pablo, cuando termine de hablar por telefono, nos enteraremos
<m4v> la gente no se va a poner más activa porque "uy, si no hago algo en 6 meses me botan"
<faktorqm> estoy de acuerdo, de hecho si hacemos eso van a quedar < 10 en la lista...
<m4v> ahora lo que veo es que el grupo loco-es de lp es moderado? cuando yo me anoté era libre y cualquiera se podía anotar.
<m4v> si es un problema que haya mucha gente, entonces si, pero si no son problema no veo porque hay que sacarlos.
<faktorqm> ok, estoy de acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<m4v> lo del admin de lp habría que pedirle a huayra que anote más admins para el grupo, pero estamos en la misma, para que necesitamos admin? (aunque ahora que veo que el grupo es moderado es un problema, los que se quieran anotar no pueden hasta que alguien los apruebe)
<m4v> imo el grupo debería ser libre para el que quiera anotarse
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces m4v que propones?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: no te pongas mal por mi crítica, es solo que no le veo una salida fácil cuando la mayoría del grupo está inactivo
<m4v> PabloRubianes: y lo que propones en mi opinión no va a hacer que mejore eso.
<PabloRubianes> no me pongo mal...
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> pero no se me ocurre nada mas
<faktorqm> a mi tampoco, pero lo que podriamos hacer, no se, es llamar a colaboracion
<m4v> realmente no tengo una propuesta, salvo de tratar de seguir contactando a los otros, para que al menos digan que pasa que no están.
<faktorqm> y que la proxima reunion sea el llamado a colaboracion
<faktorqm> para ver quien responde y quien no dentro de 15 dias por ejemplo
<faktorqm> que se envien muchos mails en la lista
<m4v> PabloRubianes: sabés porque el grupo de lp de -loco-es es ahora moderado?
<faktorqm> como para que se genere trafico
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a ver si puedo mandar mails personales lo los ilustres que conosco
<PabloRubianes> no ni idea
<m4v> no fue siempre libre para todos? o estoy confundido..
<m4v> hay 3 esperando que los aprueben
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> no me acuerdo como era
<PabloRubianes> pero lo de faktorqm suena bien
<PabloRubianes> en 15 dias hacer mucho ruido y ver que pasa
<m4v> ok, que vamos decir en el mail?
 * m4v se fija si hay fecha para el UOW
<PabloRubianes> el UOW es la semana despues del lanzamiento e Natty m4v
<m4v> bueno, podemos apuntar en hacer que funcione el UOWES, ya que creo que es lo único que podemos hacer por ahora entre todos los LoCos (aparte de lo de #ubuntu-es que aún tengo que armar el mail)
<faktorqm> llamado a colaboradores para organizar el año
<faktorqm> hay que hacer esto, esto y tal cosa
<faktorqm> segun el plan maestro
<faktorqm> cito en la wiki
<faktorqm> es necesario cooperacion
<faktorqm> dentro de 15 dias vamos a hacer la reunion organizativa del año
<faktorqm> es necesario que esten todos, que colaboren, demas blablabla
<m4v> yo creo que nos tendríamos que concentrar en el UOW, cuando salen bien es gratificante.
<PabloRubianes> si me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> yo igual voy a contactar a todos los que conosco personalmente
<m4v> faktorqm: lo de hacer reuniones acá en IRC ya vemos que medio que no va, imo, tendríamos que discutir en el maillist (si no funciona en el maillist entonces no se puede hacer mucho)
<m4v> oh bué, hacer las 2 cosas, total, si una reunion no sale no importa
<m4v> :P
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces quedamos para 15 dias
<faktorqm> es que organizar por maillist me parece infinito
<m4v> si, tenés que escribir más, pero no hay restricciones horarias
<m4v> natty sale el 28 de abril (como referencia)
<PabloRubianes> si
<faktorqm> si
<m4v> yo veo de preocuparme de contactar a huayra a ver que pasa con el grupo de lp
<faktorqm> bueno quien manda el mail con el llamado a colaboracion?
<m4v> habla español? la página de él dice que es de un LoCo que no me suena para nada..
<PabloRubianes> de noruega?
<PabloRubianes> si vive alla el
<faktorqm> yo me ofrezco para enviarlo si todos estan de acuerdo
<m4v> aah, ok, igual tiene Spanish en Languages
<PabloRubianes> si es de venezuela creo
<m4v> faktorqm: dale :)
<m4v> nose si preferís escribirlo en un borrador y pegarlo en un paste antes de mandarlo...
<faktorqm> si si obviamente, iba a hacer eso y se lo iba a mandar a ustedes dos primero
<PabloRubianes> dale me parece bien
<faktorqm> bueno entonces me voy a comer, gracias por todo, y entre hoy y mañana mando el borrador con todo, ok?
<m4v> kk
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien me voy a comer...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
 * m4v se anota otro TODO
<faktorqm> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> buenaso
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-10
<faktorqm> m4v: ping
<m4v> faktorqm: pong?
<marianom> LOL último mensaje en la lista, muy gracioso
<marianom> faktorqm: ¿por qué no reenvias el mensaje a la meta lista de ubuntu-ar? habría más rebote del lado nuestro por ahí. no estoy seguro que haya muchos del loco argentino en la lista general
<marianom> unimix: tengo que hablar con vos cuando puedas
<unimix> ahora si queres, marianom
<m4v> GAH escribí recibiendo con v
<m4v> gente que me manda mails a mí en vez de la lista...
<faktorqm> m4v: me olvide lo que te iba a preguntar
<faktorqm> jajajaj
<faktorqm> perdon
<faktorqm> marianom:
<faktorqm> necesito de tu ayuda para retransmitir el mensaje
<faktorqm> y la de unimix para ponerlo de sticky
<faktorqm> en el foro
<faktorqm> principal, no en comunidad
<faktorqm> (si estan de cuerdo, claro)
 * m4v se fué a estudiar.
<chicomonte> que hodas locos
<chicomonte> quien vive
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-11
<PabloRubianes> hola
<alucardni> PabloRubianes: hola, como vas?
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<PabloRubianes> que bueno que se respondio el mail
<PabloRubianes> a ver si nos ponemos a trabajar!
<alucardni> PabloRubianes: dejame re-leer el mail x)
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hola como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos.,...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien para no preocuparlo ...y vos q tal?
<PabloRubianes> que te paso?
<PabloRubianes> bien jugango juegos en linea para despejar la mente
<alucardni> PabloRubianes: entonces, que hacemos? :)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, je... jugando :S
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, o7
<alucardni> leogg dijo que iba a escribir algo sobre el planet-es pero no veo nada, me hubiese gustado ayudarle
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: hey! como vas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando con la organizacion general del flisol en mi ciudad :S y eso consume arto tiempo... lo vamos a realizar en grande :D
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, bien bien.... tiempo sin hablarte :D y vos?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: jugando a ser MOTU x)
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, jugando ö
<PabloRubianes> interesante alucardni
<SergioMeneses> q si q
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: hoy traté de fixear un bug de los bitesize y me fue mal jajaja
<PabloRubianes> alucardni, igual mas alla del planet hay otras cosas para ahcer...
<alucardni> los bugs de bitesize son una trampa!!!
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, de eso se aprende :D
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: definitivamente, hoy aprendí sobre debdiff y NMU's
<alucardni> ah! y a mantener paquetes con bzr
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, super
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardni esto parece reunión?... habia y no me entere? jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> no jajja
<PabloRubianes> viendo lo que dijo costales creo que es mejor que la reunion sea un sabado
<PabloRubianes> en un horario que a todos les convenga
<alucardni> PabloRubianes: o en un horario diferente
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que los dias de semana se complica con los horarios
<PabloRubianes> por eso decia sabado
<SergioMeneses> si se complica demasiado :S
<alucardni> bueno si buscamos un horario que nos convenga a todos, no lo vamos a encontrar
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, viste que hoy se comprobo que necesitamos tener los admins de las cosas que tengamos :P
<PabloRubianes> alucardni, si eso es verdad
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si eso es cierto
<PabloRubianes> yo los dias de semana mas temprano que la hora de las reuniones que ya hay no puedo pero es la 1 am en espa;a
<PabloRubianes> igual se puede empezar con una reunion ese martes y despues se ve
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mirar a ver como participa españa... porq la verdad es poco lo q se les ve
<PabloRubianes> costales tiene mucha participacion en el loco de asturias
<PabloRubianes> el estuvo de visita en montevideo
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: PabloRubianes está difícil contactarse con la gente de España
<PabloRubianes> el problema de asturias es que hablan dos idiomas
<PabloRubianes> pero mas alla de eso hay que planear la reunion
<alucardni> son ideas mías o ubuntu-ast y ubuntu-cat son los más activos en españa?
<SergioMeneses> pues si
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, si
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-es-es esta como muerto
<PabloRubianes> pero no se centran en el castellano
<PabloRubianes> hay que planear sobre el plan maestro no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> hay q reestructurarnos bien me parece
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<PabloRubianes> hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hola hermano...
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<SergioMeneses> oiga chamo q pena por no enviar el correo pero hasta ahora prende el pc... me pegue una maluquera :S
<SergioMeneses> casi me muero
<PabloRubianes> maluquera???
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, enfermo jeje es un regionalismo :S
<PabloRubianes> ahh estas mejor?
<PabloRubianes> si aca se dice enfermo o apestado
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mejor q ayer y espero q peor q mañana
<PabloRubianes> esa es la actitud
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si apestado es aceptable aqui :D
<PabloRubianes> ayer por identica me trataron de elitista por invitar a los ubuntu members al grupo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> a mi no me han dicho nada :D
<SergioMeneses> y lo pase por el bot del grupo de identi.ca de uco
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> si porque todavia no mandaste el mail...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si =( el viernes tuve la reunion del flisol y el sabado amaneci de muerte :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, "Se han informado reacciones cutáneas en menos del 1% de los pacientes."
<PabloRubianes> mira
<PabloRubianes> que mal!
<PabloRubianes> pero vas mejorando
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si ahora tengo q ponerme una inyeccion xD
<SergioMeneses> y mañana a clases, trabajo, flisol y demas cosas :S
<PabloRubianes> queres que el mail lo mande yo>
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si lo quieres hacer no hay lio... pero sino mañana lo envio
<PabloRubianes> yo lo mando ahora... ya que me dijeron una que me digan las demas
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que luego responde apoyando
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aprovechemos he invitemos a los del canal
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, ping
<PabloRubianes> si no se quien es member
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CesarSevilla
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, estas???
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dime
<C3s4r> SergioMeneses,
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, hola hermano
<SergioMeneses> como va la causa
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, mire https://launchpad.net/~memberslatinos
<C3s4r> SergioMeneses, fino men descansando y viendo peliculas.
 * SergioMeneses envidia a C3s4r :S
<C3s4r> jejeje
<C3s4r> memberslatinos quién hizo eso?
<C3s4r> ustedes dos?
<C3s4r> con que finalidad? ;)
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, no no solo los 2... leogg tambien :D
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, trabajar todos juntos....
<SergioMeneses> algo q no hacemos o se hace demasiado poco
<C3s4r> hmmmm
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, invita a los umembers de u-ve :D
<C3s4r> pero necesito mas detalle del grupo, para pasar la info a la lista de correo.
<PabloRubianes> C3s4r, es un grupo que reuna a los umembers para tratar de sacar adelante la integracion regional... acabo de mandar un mail a las lista de ubuntu-es-locos classroom y ubuntu-es
<C3s4r> súper
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, C3s4r q pena no contestar pero andaba ocupado y ya voy saliendo.. se cuidan :D
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> que te mejores
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-02-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-02-10
<gllera> ! s fsdf
<gllera> !gab
<gllera> !bot
<gllera> *gab
<gllera> !help
 * gllera gab
